

Ask HN: What is the most secure public email service - p0wn3d


======
jmilkbal
It's been said many times over: email is inherently _not_ secure. You can
secure access to it as much as you like, but it's still going over the wire in
plain text unless you are encrypting all of your messages.

------
yuvadam
Any answer other than "setting up your own SMTP server" would be wrong.

------
p0wn3d
Thank you for your comment. I agree with what you said but I thought maybe
something new came out.

------
taway01
Hushmail is not bad

